# Desposal of waste products



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok I have a question. I have a large softener to dismantle and remove before I install the new one the question would be what to do with the resin? Each tank is 500 gal so I'm talking several gallons.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Ok I have a question. I have a large softener to dismantle and remove before I install the new one the question would be what to do with the resin? Each tank is 500 gal so I'm talking several gallons.


Pitch in the garbage. .


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rjbphd said:


> wyrickmech said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I have a question. I have a large softener to dismantle and remove before I install the new one the question would be what to do with the resin? Each tank is 500 gal so I'm talking several gallons.
> ...



I thought the same thing?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

So 4 to 500 gallons of resin won't bother anyone?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> So 4 to 500 gallons of resin won't bother anyone?


As I see it, it like mini ball bearings in landfill, helping sifting the load to get flatten better.. is it considered hazardous material?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I take the entire tank to the landfill with the resin still inside. Never had a question. Since drinking water passes through it, I'm pretty sure it's not a hazmat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> As I see it, it like mini ball bearings in landfill, helping sifting the load to get flatten better.. is it considered hazardous material?


 that is the question. What is it made of would be the first question. Then I could make a call on disposal.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> that is the question. What is it made of would be the first question. Then I could make a call on disposal.


Not hazmat, pitch in the garbage. . Had a huge unit, cut 1/3 top of tank and shovel it out and cut 2nd 1/3 and shovel the rest out and pitched it in dumpster, pitched the tamk with it.. old brass valve head went for a 12 pak


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> I take the entire tank to the landfill with the resin still inside. Never had a question. Since drinking water passes through it, I'm pretty sure it's not a hazmat. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I wish that were an option. The tanks are 48 inches diameter and 10 feet tall. We will have to cut the tanks into pieces after they are emptied.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

They are a plastic resin. I see no issue with placing any of it in the trash. Just like styrofoam. We have had softeners and bags of resin both delivered to the shop. No special shipping required. Potassium permanganate on the other hand is a different story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Letterrip said:


> They are a plastic resin. I see no issue with placing any of it in the trash. Just like styrofoam. We have had softeners and bags of resin both delivered to the shop. No special shipping required. Potassium permanganate on the other hand is a different story. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 yes I have dealt with potassium permanganate on filters for suffer.


----------

